# southampton collegetechnology '66-68



## Eric Farrelly (Jul 10, 2010)

Any old r/o's from marine radio radar course starting sept ' 66-68 out there??? 

Best regards

eric farrelly


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

year after you 67-69


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Before you, my certs dated 29th June 65.

Cheers,

Mike Gilmour


----------



## norvan (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone from Southampton college know R/O Robin Day - probably a student in the 1954-56 time frame ?


----------

